
Ask HN: Seeking a Cofounder - osrevnicohsnon
Overview:<p>I&#x27;m looking for a co-founder -- preferably someone with a technical background who can build and understand complex web systems, to build a SaaS startup (with equal ownership). I&#x27;m interested in the reviews space, restaurant industry, data science, education -- anything that has a clear benefit to society. I have thoughts of my own but am open to other ideas.<p>About me:<p>2 degrees from a top-10 school. Startups (full-stack software engineer, operations), NASA, VC, interdisciplinary AI&#x2F;medical research; equally receptive to any programming language&#x2F;stack as long as it&#x27;s tried and proven. I can commit full-time or part-time to the business. I&#x27;m extremely driven but have an overall positive &#x2F; friendly temperament. Would prefer a co-founder with a similar demeanor who believes that good karma matters.<p>Expectations:<p>Looking for someone who is similarly driven and persistent -- someone who won&#x27;t get flustered&#x2F;mad or flake when the inevitable obstacles come rolling in. I don&#x27;t realistically expect an exceptional relationship to blossom overnight, but at the same time don&#x27;t want to spend too much time philosophizing before getting something out into the world. A US-based co-founder would make things a little easier, but I&#x27;m happy to collaborate with those outside of the US and have done so in the past.<p>Why &#x2F; Next steps:<p>I&#x27;m posting here since most people in my direct network are not very entrepreneurial, and I know there are others like me who would benefit immensely from collaboration outside of their direct networks. Email osrevnicohsnon@gmail.com if you&#x27;re interested in chatting and I&#x27;ll be happy to give some more details :)
======
maschera
That looks interesting.

Seeking a tech-cofounder too to build a SaaS around the restaurant industry,
machine learning and reviews.

I have the idea, mockups and validation done - need to build and ship - but
I’m open to collaborate on the existing concept. I’m pretty self critical and
highly collaborative.

About me, 34yo, well-connected, 15 years experience, exGoogle / Microsoft and
some other large corps as well as Series A startups, investor relationship and
VC fundraising experience. My last gig was as a Chief Revenue Officer (acting
CEO) for the fastest growing F&B tech startup in my region. We acquired 5000
restaurants in a year or so.

Partnered with UberEats, Deliveroo, Zomato, WhatsApp and a bunch of other F&B
tech leaders (as well as smaller players). I’m pretty well connected in my
region and have zero issue to build a relationship to virtually anyone, if
business needs.

Studied at Harvard / Columbia / MIT (not for the bachelor though, that was
back in Italy). But realistically, I’m self taught in any aspect.

I’m fluent in digital, business, sales and marketing. A bit of a tech geek but
I can’t code. Whatever else digital, I’m able to ace it.

As I understand, you are a full stack? Are you looking at a cofounder CTO
position?

Also where are you located? I’m in Europe.

Let me know if this sounds interesting. Happy to talk.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm also in a similar boat. Full stack but my ideas are usually big requiring
a team not a single Dev. Curious if you and op might want to team up. 3 devs
as co-founders could accomplish a lot. I used to do Marketing 10 years ago and
seo so can do some of that if needed to gain traction after we build the app.

My dream app is an airtable clone with a lot more column types like markdown
with a nice editor so you could easily use it as a tool for a blog backend,
also would be nice to have row and column level permissions and roles. So I
could view and edit my info as an employee but not see others unless I was in
hr for example. Also better linking and searching and combining of data from
multiple bases into one mega base, and some sort of dashboard creator for
stats and stuff.

------
hitsurume
Just to ask: Do you have a business / project in mind already? It seems like
you're a full stack developer already, so what parts would you need help with?

------
realty_geek
I built this and am looking for someone I can work with to monetize it.
[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

